
Ask HN: Are there any open-source alternatives to AWS Lambda - tombert
Hello!<p>I recently started playing with AWS Lambda, and the entire thing intrigues me, but due to some legal chicanery at work, I can&#x27;t use it for anything in production.<p>This got me thinking, though...Is there any good frameworks&#x2F;platforms&#x2F;whatever for running a Function as a Service on your own hardware?
======
mindcrash
Here's something which recently got pretty popular on GitHub within just a few
days. It's a framework to run serverless functions through Docker Swarm:

[https://github.com/alexellis/faas](https://github.com/alexellis/faas)

------
marcc
A couple of choices are fission from platform9 and kubeless from bitnami.

Alternatively you could try IBM OpenWhisk or Azure Functions, both of which
are open source.

------
siscia
I worked on [https://github.com/siscia/effe](https://github.com/siscia/effe)
which is basically a templare where you Write Your function in go.

You compile it down to a single executable and then you do whatever you want
with it.

I can't provide the autodeploy part though...

------
stephenr
This is something I've been curious about but not found many encouraging
projects so far.

Also, props for using a term that actually makes some sense (Functions as a
Service) as opposed to that _other_ name thats so popular.

Most things I've seen so far are docker-based, which is a non-starter for me.

------
flukus
What are the features of AWS that you need? For example, do you really need an
enormous amount of elasticity? If not then a single powerful server that
people can ssh to might be fine. How long are you waiting for various jobs to
finish?

~~~
tombert
Mostly what I want is the ease of "writing a function as a callback and deploy
it".

~~~
flukus
Do you need the streaming features? IE, would a json endpoint in a technology
of your choice be good enough? Would a message queue like rabbitmq be
appropriate?

------
QuinnyPig
I've heard a bit about iron.io, but couldn't tell you anything about them past
that.

~~~
miller233
As an ex-customer of iron.io, I'd suggest looking elsewhere. They've been
downsizing for awhile - I wouldn't be surprised if they ceased operations any
day now.

